# i7-9750h 98°C Undervolt unsuccessfully



## Kimb (Jun 26, 2020)

first I'm sorry for the bad english, i'm from brazil, i have this avell g1550muv (tongfang gk5c) i7-9750h + 1660ti and i am not having success with undervolt, my temperatures are very high, i would like a help to reach a lower temperature
complement: I know that there are several and several posts about undervolt of this i7-9750h, but even reading all of them and watching several and several videos, I still don't know how to solve this


----------



## freeagent (Jun 26, 2020)

I had an ibm thinkpad with a p4 that ran at 105c in 30c ambient playing need for speed underground. It was awesome.


----------



## Kimb (Jun 26, 2020)

freeagent said:


> I had an ibm thinkpad with a p4 that ran at 105c in 30c ambient playing need for speed underground. It was awesome.


wow


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 26, 2020)

@Kimb - Your screenshot shows that there is an almost 20°C difference in the peak core temperatures. This usually means your heatsink is not making proper contact with the CPU. Your undervolt is working OK but it is not going to fix anything if there is a problem with the heatsink or how it was installed.

The 9750H runs extremely hot. The heatsink installation has to be perfect. If you want this done correctly, you have to disassemble your laptop, have a very close look at the heatsink and make sure it is perfectly square to the CPU. Learn how to do this yourself. Do not depend on someone else. Search Google and find out what is the best thermal interface material for a laptop CPU. Some stuff that works great on desktop CPUs does not work very well on laptops. Some stuff will quickly pump out and within a week, you will have temperature problems again.

Edit - Your ThrottleStop settings show that you have Speed Shift - EPP checked on the main screen. This is not doing anything because Speed Shift is not yet enabled. If you want to use Speed Shift you have to check the Speed Shift option in the TPL window. Most modern laptops enable Speed Shift automatically but it looks like your laptop BIOS does not do this. Either that or the Speed Shift option is not enabled in the BIOS.


----------



## Kimb (Jun 26, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> @Kimb - Your screenshot shows that there is an almost 20°C difference in the peak core temperatures. This usually means your heatsink is not making proper contact with the CPU. Your undervolt is working OK but it is not going to fix anything if there is a problem with the heatsink or how it was installed.
> 
> The 9750H runs extremely hot. The heatsink installation has to be perfect. If you want this done correctly, you have to disassemble your laptop, have a very close look at the heatsink and make sure it is perfectly square to the CPU. Learn how to do this yourself. Do not depend on someone else. Search Google and find out what is the best thermal interface material for a laptop CPU. Some stuff that works great on desktop CPUs does not work very well on laptops. Some stuff will quickly pump out and within a week, you will have temperature problems again.
> 
> Edit - Your ThrottleStop settings show that you have Speed Shift - EPP checked on the main screen. This is not doing anything because Speed Shift is not yet enabled. If you want to use Speed Shift you have to check this option in the TPL window. Most modern laptops enable Speed Shift automatically but it looks like your laptop BIOS does not do this. Either that or the Speed Shift option is not enabled in the BIOS.


it has 5 months of use, I sent it to the manufacturer for the same checks, but at the manufacturer the ambient temperature is low (18 ° C) and here it is much hotter (30 ° C), he claimed that with the bios update he had resolved, and there was an exchange of the folder (which I paid for) for artic silver 5

@unclewebb 




I just enabled the speed shift here @unclewebb


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 26, 2020)

Kimb said:


> he claimed that with the bios update he had resolved


That sounds like a lie. A BIOS update is not going to fix this problem.

Artic Silver 5 is OK on desktop computers. It is not the best thermal paste for laptops. Desktop computers use a heatspreader over top of the CPU cores which laptop computers do not use.

If you have already sent your laptop in for repairs and they did not fix it properly, you will have to learn how to do this yourself. If you want maximum performance from your computer, this has to be done properly, especially when you are trying to cool a hot running laptop in a 30°C room.


----------



## AOne (Jun 26, 2020)

I have the same CPU. Tried with Arctic 5 - 2 weeks later thermals again. With proper paste (for me it was Noctua HT-H2, very thin and even layer) and ThrottleStop all was fixed. When you see difference in cores above 10-15 C it's definitely bad heat transfer between CPU and heat sync. Reapply paste and do it propper way. Do it yourself, not through RMA, cause they're not using good pastes. Mine was RMA-ed for another reason and this did not help.  In TS try with approximately -200 mV offset for Core and -90 mV for Cache.


----------



## Kimb (Jun 26, 2020)

AOne said:


> In TS try with approximately -200 mV offset for Core and -90 mV for Cache.


----------



## AOne (Jun 26, 2020)

Without reapplying new thermal paste, nothing can be done. Go ahead and do it. It's a very simple task. I've made 4 attempts before did it the right way with the right paste.


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 26, 2020)

You still have not enabled Speed Shift. You have to put a check mark in the Speed Shift box.

Here is a good YouTube video about thermal paste for laptops. Bob knows his stuff.


----------



## Kimb (Jun 26, 2020)

guys, I’m going to try to buy 1 thermal grizzly and apply it (I won’t use liquid metal) and test it, but for now I can’t do this, because of what’s happening in the world, stores are closed, for now I’m going to disable turbo boost, I believe that with that the temperatures lower, temporarily, I am already researching on this chassis, and I wanted to ask is it not wrong to leave core and cache with different values?



unclewebb said:


> You have to put a check mark in the Speed Shift box.


I enabled it, as I sent in the prints, as you had asked to do, and I also enabled it in TPL because the bios are not really active


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 26, 2020)

Core and cache at different values is OK. It is recommended.

Do not disable turbo boost. If you want your computer to run cooler, lower the long term turbo power limit. This will force it to power limit throttle instead of thermal throttle.


----------



## Kimb (Jun 26, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> Do not disable turbo boost. If you want your computer to run cooler, lower the long term turbo power limit. This will force it to power limit throttle instead of thermal throttle.


I don't think I understand how to do that, sorry


----------



## AOne (Jun 26, 2020)

Click the TPL button. Look at the upper 3 rows. Do a little research what each value means (PL1, PL2, PP0). That's all.


----------



## Kimb (Jun 26, 2020)

AOne said:


> Click the TPL button. Look at the upper 3 rows. Do some little research what each value mens (PL1, PL2, PP0). That's all.


----------



## AOne (Jun 26, 2020)

Why Intel Processors Draw More Power Than Expected: TDP and Turbo Explained
					






					www.anandtech.com
				




Just lower those power limits until you deal with the thermal throttling. When you reapply your paste, raise them up again.
My laptop is 5 months old too. For this time it gave me quite a headache. After UncleWeb's help and repasting, the CPU is using its full potential. Absolutely no throttling (of any kind) in TS Bench or CinebenchR20. Temp now never exceed 87 degrees C in games or tests (only a couple of peaks to 91, when it was forced with many other tasks during test). It was hitting thermals (95+C) straight from new and after returned from RMA for mobo replacement (faulty sensor, sending constant BD-PROCHOT signal, locking the CPU at 800Mhz). With ThrottleStop it's basically outperforming its pretenders, providing much higher test points compared to others of the same model or similar.










All screenshots right after CB20 test.


----------



## Kimb (Jun 26, 2020)

AOne said:


> Why Intel Processors Draw More Power Than Expected: TDP and Turbo Explained
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what an amazing thing, I can't wait to do the repast
 I hope to have at least similar results

@AOne do you use cooling pad?


----------



## AOne (Jun 26, 2020)

No, but I 3D printed myself two feet to lift the back of the laptop a little bit. Measured and drawn for half an hour and printed for an hour each. Even added some padding underneath, so the whole thing is not sliding on the plot. It doesn't make quite a difference in temps, but at least lets the air flow more freely.


----------



## ereko (Jun 27, 2020)

Sick temps. I cant even get there If I want.

My laptop is always sitting in this stand. At night I might get it with me to the bedroom. With stand ofcourse.


----------



## AOne (Jun 28, 2020)

Is it ventilated? Does it have fans? If so, is it powered on its own or from a laptop's USB and what's the difference with and without it?


----------



## ereko (Jun 28, 2020)

AOne said:


> Is it ventilated? Does it have fans? If so, is it powered on its own or from a laptop's USB and what's the difference with and without it?


Yes it is ventilated. I have tested both from usb and from powered usb hub, but I didnt see any difference.


----------



## AOne (Jun 28, 2020)

And what difference in temps does it make?


----------



## Kimb (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Kimb (Jan 21, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> That sounds like a lie. A BIOS update is not going to fix this problem.
> 
> Artic Silver 5 is OK on desktop computers. It is not the best thermal paste for laptops. Desktop computers use a heatspreader over top of the CPU cores which laptop computers do not use.
> 
> If you have already sent your laptop in for repairs and they did not fix it properly, you will have to learn how to do this yourself. If you want maximum performance from your computer, this has to be done properly, especially when you are trying to cool a hot running laptop in a 30°C room.







after repast again...


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 21, 2021)

Kimb said:


> after repast again...


What is your Cinebench R20 score now? Most users get their best Cinebench R20 results with the cache at -125 mV and the core at -200 mV or close to this value. Any software that uses the AVX instructions will benefit from using different voltages. R20 is a good way to test this. Your old score of 2321 is really bad for a 9750H so hopefully it is much better now.


----------



## Kimb (Jan 21, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> What is your Cinebench R20 score now? Most users get their best Cinebench R20 results with the cache at -125 mV and the core at -200 mV or close to this value. Any software that uses the AVX instructions will benefit from using different voltages. R20 is a good way to test this. Your old score of 2321 is really bad for a 9750H so hopefully it is much better now.






core=-200 and cache:-125
@unclewebb

@unclewebb Do you believe that I can do something to improve even more, or could I use the notebook the way it is all the time while on AC, because on the battery I did less undervolt and reduce the clock (turbo ratio) to 2600mhz (practically turbo disabled)?)


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 21, 2021)

@Kimb - 2985 points in Cinebench R20 is a lot better than your first score, 2321. 

I use the same voltage whether plugged in or running on battery power. If an undervolt is stable, it should be stable no matter what speed the CPU is running at.

2600 MHz is the same as checking Disable Turbo in ThrottleStop. You can adjust the turbo ratios if you want to slow your CPU down a little without having to completely disable turbo boost. Set the turbo ratios to 30 for 3000 MHz. 

Slowing the CPU down might not make a huge difference to overall power consumption. It depends on what app you are running. A slow CPU takes longer to complete tasks so CPU cores have to spend more time in the C0 state. A fast CPU consumes more peak power but this allows the cores to spend a bigger percentage of time in the C7 state where power consumption is almost zero. 

If you get better battery results at 2600 MHz then use that speed. A CPU at 2000 MHz will consume less power than the same CPU at 4000 MHz but it will take twice as long to complete a task. A slow CPU is inefficient so it does not always save power. Do some testing to see what works best. Never assume that fast is bad and slow is good. 

Use the latest version of ThrottleStop and increase all of the FIVR - IccMax values to their max, 255.75. This might help get rid of the EDP OTHER throttling across all three domains.








						ThrottleStop 9.2.9
					

ThrottleStop 9.2.9 https://www.techpowerup.com/download/techpowerup-throttlestop/  New Features - added 10850K / 10900K support including a new Turbo Group access window. - updated the TS Bench and the C State window for the 10 core CPUs. - enabled Limit Reasons support for Comet Lake CPUs. -...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




When a Windows 10 computer is idle, it needs to spend hardly any time in the C0 state. When your computer is idle at the desktop with nothing open, what is the average C0% and what is the average core C7%? If your C0 average is more than 0.5%, find out what is running on your computer in the background. Get rid of any background tasks that do not need to be running. Also get rid of any inefficient programs. CPUID HWMonitor consumes a lot of CPU cycles. Try turning it off. Does the idle C0% decrease? ThrottleStop already tells you your CPU speed and temperatures so do you need two apps telling you the same information? The lower you can get your idle C0%, the more CPU cycles will be available for running benchmark programs like Cinebench. High C7% is the best way to increase battery run time.

Here is what I average with 5 tabs open in Chrome.


----------



## Kimb (Jan 22, 2021)

change version and IccMax:



only chrome,cinebench and throttestop



result cinebench nothing running only cinebench and throttlestop



while running the test I had some power limits ...
at the beginning in pl2(it turned red sometimes):




when it ends in pl1





@unclewebb


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 22, 2021)

@Kimb - You have too much stuff running in the background on your computer. A lean computer without too much junk installed can have the cores spending over 99% of the time in C7 when idle.



http://imgur.com/8Ou9FwW


Your computer is nowhere near that. Get your background tasks fixed and your computer will perform better. Go to the Task Manager Details tab and organize your background tasks by CPU usage. What antivirus program are you using? Background tasks is the main thing holding you back. You can also increase your turbo power limits up to 80W or 90W when testing. Whatever it takes so there is no power limit throttling.


----------



## Kimb (Jan 22, 2021)

@unclewebb 
I will clean up the programs and retake the tests, but my only fear is the limits and the temperature "kill" my laptop


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 22, 2021)

@Kimb - Intel says any temperature under 100°C is a "safe operating temperature". That is why Intel sets the thermal throttling temperature to this value for pretty much all of the Core i CPUs they have produced during the last 12 years. Below this temperature is safe, above this temperature, CPU automatically slows down as much as necessary to keep the CPU on the safe side of the fence. Your laptop has set the thermal throttling temperature to 95°C so it is extra safe.

If you are happy with performance, stop testing. Your laptop is running great. Close a few background apps, get your C7% over 99% and you will have a new high score in Cinebench R20. Guaranteed!


----------



## Kimb (Jan 22, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> @Kimb - Intel says any temperature under 100°C is a "safe operating temperature". That is why Intel sets the thermal throttling temperature to this value for pretty much all of the Core i CPUs they have produced during the last 12 years. Below this temperature is safe, above this temperature, CPU automatically slows down as much as necessary to keep the CPU on the safe side of the fence. Your laptop has set the thermal throttling temperature to 95°C so it is extra safe.
> 
> If you are happy with performance, stop testing. Your laptop is running great. Close a few background apps, get your C7% over 99% and you will have a new high score in Cinebench R20. Guaranteed!


@unclewebb
I removed everything from the startup, even the ThrottleStop opened using the shortcut I had done before, now I got this result, I believe it is ok, I will test on the battery too
TDP long: 70 short: 80 (had put 90 but as you can see by ThrottleStop he can't get past 78, so I don't think there is a reason for 90)
I am satisfied yes, I only care about the limits shown on ThrottleStop, but now apparently stopped, thank you for your time, you are cool and amazing, good night to you (here is 11pm)
and 91 ° C considering that I live in a very hot place (now at 32 ° C at night) this is great




@unclewebb 
bad news
after removing the charger the laptop gave a blue screen and after reboot got stuck in it, I had to boot live cd linux to remove the .ini
and blue screen again after reapply core=-200 and cache -125

in baterry tdp lock to 30/30


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 22, 2021)

Kimb said:


> bad news


That is bad news. When testing an undervolt, you need to test it at different CPU speeds. Most users only test their undervolt at the maximum speed. Most laptops crash when lightly loaded.

The TS Bench is the only benchmark to have a feature that can randomly change the CPU speed as the test is running. You can vary the amount of memory it uses by changing the Size option and you can vary how much of your CPU is loaded by changing the Threads option. You could set it to 1 Thread to vary the MHz and then run a separate benchmark while the TS Bench is running. You can use this trick to change the MHz for any benchmark. Highly recommended. Virtually no one has ever posted that they use this feature.







Kimb said:


> in battery tdp lock to 30/30


Some laptops have features like this but they never bother to tell you about these features until after you buy the laptop. Some Dell laptops set both turbo power limits to less than 5W so you end up with constant throttling down to 800 MHz. That makes for a miserable laptop and not really usable when running on battery power. Powerful enough to check your email but not much more.


----------

